# Adding weight to the back of a flatbed. Any GOOD ideas?



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys do for weight on the back of your flatbeds? I'm not going to be sanding so no big sanding unit on the back. 
Couple of my ideas.
Make a ballast box that will tie into the goose neck hitch and hang over the tail of the bed. Bolt it to the floor. 
Same thing but tied into the receiver hitch. Want them to be easily removable with my loader. 
Couple cement filled tires bolted to the bed. 
Anyway I want it to look somewhat nice and not block the view off the back of the truck. Also want it to be tied securely to the bed, no sliding around. Lastly how much weight should be enough with a 4x4 dually aluminum flat bed??


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*Keep it Simple*

Last year when added weight was needed I took a 4'X4' heavy pallet, took 2"X10"'s built a box on top of the pallet, put 12 "sand in a tube" in it, put a plywood top on it, and ratchet strapped it to the bed. I had this sittting on top of the GN hitch. I didn't always have access to a loader so I opted for the tube sand to make it easy to load and unload. If I had a loader I'd do the same just fill it with concrete with some lift hooks to move it around. 
Personally I prefer the weight on top of the axle rather than towards the back of the bed, this is soley front end traction and steering.
Seeing how you have duals on the back I'd throw 1000# on it, JMO


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Build a box the width of your bed, by 6" tall, by 1 foot deep. Fill said box with concrete. When the concrete is still wet, sink a few eyelets into it that will you to hook up some chains so that you can pull the entire box off the bed.

I'm not sure what that set up would weigh but I would shoot for 800-1,000 lbs.

On Edit: I need to learn how to type faster!


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

An Ebling 16' swing wing will help traction dramatically! LOL

Whatever you use, just make sure it is behind the axle and secured well.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

go to your nearest steel distributor. Have them cut a 1/2 inch plate steel to lay flat on the deck. You just added 1200 lbs to your deck, it looks good, and you can still use the deck without interferring with anything. Probably cost around 325.00. Drill two half inch holes to bolt to deck and you are good to go. 

Have 8ft plates to go between wheel mounts in the pickups. They don't wear out and let you use it like a pickup.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

go to your nearest concrete place and ask for a mafia block. cheap and gets the job done! i think 

a 2x2x3 block weighs like 1800 lbs, because concrete is like 150 lb per cubic foot

oh dont forget to chain it down!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ajslands;1092016 said:


> go to your nearest concrete place and ask for a mafia block. cheap and gets the job done! i think
> 
> a 2x2x3 block weighs like 1800 lbs, because concrete is like 150 lb per cubic foot
> 
> oh dont forget to chain it down!


1800lbs of ballast, seriously? A bit over kill I think. I think Fisher called for around 500lbs max for ballast on my F250 with V blade


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I would agree with the steel palte idea. One of the crane operators does the same thing this, just like fireball said you can still use the bed. A rule of thumb if you go that route a 12"X12"X1" steel plate weighs 40lbs.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Brian Young;1092037 said:


> 1800lbs of ballast, seriously? A bit over kill I think. I think Fisher called for around 500lbs max for ballast on my F250 with V blade


Okay. Rent a jack hammer or use a chizzel and get some of it off!

How about 3/4 down gravel in a bin or drum?


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

fireball;1092011 said:


> go to your nearest steel distributor. Have them cut a 1/2 inch plate steel to lay flat on the deck. You just added 1200 lbs to your deck, it looks good, and you can still use the deck without interferring with anything. Probably cost around 325.00. Drill two half inch holes to bolt to deck and you are good to go.
> 
> Have 8ft plates to go between wheel mounts in the pickups. They don't wear out and let you use it like a pickup.


Any pictures of this set-up?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ajslands;1092016 said:


> go to your nearest concrete place and ask for a mafia block. cheap and gets the job done! i think
> 
> a 2x2x3 block weighs like 1800 lbs, because concrete is like 150 lb per cubic foot
> 
> oh dont forget to chain it down!


i was actuallygoing to do the with my truck, but just use littlemore than a qurter of the block!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Why not find one of those heavy duty plastic 55 gallon drums, cut it in half and fill it with concrete. You could put in some heavy all thread before it dry's, then you could attach it through the bed, then weld on some heavy eyelets on the top of the rod so it would be easier to get it off when done.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Brian Young;1092300 said:


> Why not find one of those heavy duty plastic 55 gallon drums, cut it in half and fill it with concrete. You could put in some heavy all thread before it dry's, then you could attach it through the bed, then weld on some heavy eyelets on the top of the rod so it would be easier to get it off when done.


I said that I was just very vague! Thank you for elaborating on my paragraph :salute:


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*i got something for it*

here ya go no need to thank me


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

samjr;1093959 said:


> here ya go no need to thank me


:


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

samjr;1093959 said:


> here ya go no need to thank me


Everyone needs some way to earn a living you don't have to do much to be a counter weight.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

I think what my plan will be is to run a row of sand bags along the back edge of the flat bed. Should easily get 10 flat across the back at 70 pounds each "roughly" would be 700lbs. Easily could add a few more if needed. Drill a couple eye hooks into the flatbed and ratchet strap them down tight. Easiest and cheapest way I can come up with.

I couldn't bring myself to strap a chunk of cement onto the back. I'm to CHICKEN.... I know something would happen and that sucker would come though the back of the cab.

NICE flatbed 02 powerstroke. Never seen one like that. Make it yourself?


----------

